
Random Forests in Python - hernamesbarbara
http://blog.yhathq.com/posts/random-forests-in-python.html
======
d23
I've been seeing a lot of machine learning resources lately, all with one key
thing missing: a simple, real world example of what I can use it for. Don't
get me wrong, I don't doubt the examples are numerous, but for someone who has
never even _dabbled_ in machine learning, it would be nice to get a sense of
some practical, cool things I can do with it.

~~~
glitchdout
Here's an example that immediately sprung to mind: <http://akinator.com/> .
It's a game that guesses what person or character you're thinking of by asking
simple questions.

~~~
d23
I really like that site, but I meant more from a developer point of view. For
instance: how would I go about building akinator using one of these libraries?

~~~
glitchdout
Oh, that's what you were getting at. I agree. I would also love a step-by-step
example of how to build something cool using machine learning.

------
djmornycode
Really good and intuitive introduction in to random forests. The linear
regression comparison was a nice visual representation.

~~~
ColinWright
I can see you're new here, but if you think something is relevant to the site
and a "Good Thing(tm)" then you should upvote it.

------
Glench
The title of this link sounds like a bug report.

